# Dr Z EZG 50



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I read a review in the latest issue of GP that was glowing to say the least. It really looks like a fantastic amp at a very decent price considering the quality. GP gave it their coveted "Editor's Pick" award. It's a Fender Blackface head that "never was", according to the marketing. It a 50 watt clean machine with what the GP reviewers described as amazing reverb. The chassis shot reveals the usual ultra-tidy wiring typical of Dr Z amps. No sound clips up yet. Can't wait to hear one of these bad boys in action.

Shawn :smile:

http://www.drzamps.com/ezg50.html


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Great, great amp. They had one at Lauzons a month or so back. I'd already have one if it wasn't over 2K for the head...maybe someday.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Video of the EZG50 on the Dr Z site.

http://www.drzamps.com/video.html


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Have a look at this one, in case you weren't gassing enough:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXURj3m_9XU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fJdmQwYD0E&feature=related


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I knew this amp would be something else....but WOW! Thanks for the clips. I miss stuff on the Net all the time. I'm a rookie....lol. I was really wanting to build a 5e3, but after reading and listening to those clips I've been bitten by the Super Reverb bug.

Shawn :smile:


----------

